# do I clean



## Erines lifes wrks (Feb 14, 2009)

HI I have alot of old dirty bottles Ive herd collectors would reather see them dirty ??


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 14, 2009)

i think virtually all collectors wouldn't be against a good cleaning with soap and water.  Tumbling, is another thing, but i would guess that's not what you are talking about.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

There's a difference between bottles that are "dirty" and bottles that are stained, or "sick" ..you should give the bottles a good long bubble bath to get the dirt and dust off.. and the clumps of grass[] ..and then after they're dry ( I mean REALLY dry, after a few days) they will either be squeaky clean or not.. if not, they are probably "sick" and will need to be tumbled to get them clean. Most collectors would rather see a sick bottle than a bungled attempt to clean it up.


----------

